# Condensadores: Voltaje, capacitancia



## hidromagnetismo (Ago 16, 2010)

Buenas, es mi primera pregunta en este foro y queria ver si me podian ayudar..

Sablemos que cuando vamos a comprar condensadores tenemos que especificar si es electrolitico o no, de cuanta capacidad queremos y cuantos voltios.....

Mi pregunta es, en que influye el voltage si por ejemplo compramos un condensador de 100 uF y es de 50 volt con otro de las misma capacidad pero de 10 volt......

Todo viene al caso es porque montando un circuito oscilador sinusoidal de puente de wien, cuando medimos la frecuencia en el osciloscopio que nos arrojaba el circuito esta no concordaba con los calculos que hicimos, habia un margen de error del 30% y eso es mucho.., entonces pensamos que era porque el condensador era de 10 nF y 50 volt y el circuito trabajaba con 9 voltios, lo que hicimos fue despejar la capacidad de la formula y nos daba que para que el circuito tubira esa frecuencia tendria que tener una capcidad mayor a que se especificaba en el que compramos.....

Solo quiero saber que tanto influye el voltage en un capacitor porque cuando miramos un circuito electronico X y queremos hacerlo identico, en la mayoria de las veces no se especifican en los mismos el voltage de los capacitores...

Otra pregunta seria.... A que medida que un capacitor tenga menor capacitancia, el margen de error o pocentaje de tolerencia de la capacidad crece?.

Agradeceria que pudieran contestarme de manera logica, se que en la formula de la capacitancia el voltaje es digamos unos de los parametros mas importantes, pero entonces porque diablos no se especifica el mismo en la mayoria de los circuitos electronicos.... porque dejan a uno la libertad de escojer el volje que queramos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Los condensadores suelen tener una tolerancia alta, si son electrolíticos muy alta.
La tensión no importa mientras sea mas alta de la que vas a ponerle.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola.

El voltaje del capacitor o condensador no tiene nada que ver con su capacidad o capacitancia.
El valor del voltaje indica a que voltaje puede o debe trabajar el condensador y no se malogre por un sobrevoltaje. Este valor siempre debe ser mayor que el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hidromagnetismo (Ago 16, 2010)

Es decir si por ejemplo tengo una capacitor de 100 uF de 50 voltios y le aplico una diferencia de portencial de 10 voltios este tandria la misma carga almacenada que con 50 voltios aplicados?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Claro que no. La carga es cuadrática a la tensión.
Lo que decimos es que si pones un condensador de 100uF 50V y otro de 100uF 150V funcionan exactamente igual en el mismo circuito.


----------



## hidromagnetismo (Ago 16, 2010)

Si por ejemplo ponemos un capacitor en paralelo a un motor de corriente continua, sabemos que esto es solo para proporconarle la suficiente corriente al momento del arranque. Ahora para suministrarle la corriente necesaria el condensador tiene que tener una capacidad alta a una voltage determinado........si en este caso tenemos que el motor funciona a 10 voltios y paralelo a el colocamos un condensador de 104 nF a 10 voltios el motor tendria una respuesta al arranque segun sea la carga almacenada, ahora si colocamos el mismo condensador pero de 50 voltios y trabajando con el mismo diferencial de potencial de 10 voltios este ultimo estaria menos cargado que el primero y por ende la respuesta al arranque seria diferente, solo quiero saber si realmente esto del voltaje influye en el comportamiento de un circuito...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Eso es falso, los dos están igual de cargados.
Es como si tienes dos depósitos de gasolina, uno de 100l y otro de 20l. Si pones 20l en ambos están con la misma carga de combustible (energía) otra cosa es que uno esté al 100% y el otro al 20% de su capacidad.
Un condensador de X F y 100V es capaz de almacenar mas energía que otro de esos mismos X F pero 20V.
Eso si, en el mismo circuito, de por ejemplo 10V, almacenan la misma energía


----------



## hidromagnetismo (Ago 16, 2010)

A OK, vamos a ver si entendí, cuando un condensador es de X faradios y de Y voltios este alcanza su capacidad maxima de carga a los Y voltios?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 16, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> > Es decir si por ejemplo tengo una capacitor de 100 uF de 50 voltios y le aplico una diferencia de portencial de 10 voltios este tandria la misma carga almacenada que con 50 voltios aplicados?
> 
> 
> Claro que no.* La carga es cuadrática a la tensión*.


Negativo, la carga es *proporcional* a la tensión *Q = C V*

Lo que es cuadrático con la tensión es la energía almacenada *E = 1/2 C V^2
*


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Totalmente cierto Eduardo
La energía es la que es cuadrática que al final es lo que interesa.
Perdón por el desliz.



hidromagnetismo dijo:


> A OK, vamos a ver si entendí, cuando un condensador es de X faradios y de Y voltios este alcanza su capacidad maxima de carga a los Y voltios?


No, lo que alcanza es la máxima carga y por lo tanto la máxima energía almacenada. La capacidad es de X aunque esté guardado en un cajón sin conectar.

Símil hidráulico (ojo porque los símiles nunca valen al 100%)
Un depósito tiene una capacidad de X litros independientemente de si lo llenamos o no. (Litros~Faradios)
Dependiendo de cuantos litros le pongamos tendrá mas o menos carga. Dependiendo de esto y a que altura esté* tendremos mas o menos energía almacenada.
*Se asimila la diferencia de potencial a la diferencia de potencial eléctrica (metros de altura~voltios)


----------



## hidromagnetismo (Ago 17, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Símil hidráulico (ojo porque los símiles nunca valen al 100%)
> Un depósito tiene una capacidad de X litros independientemente de si lo llenamos o no. (Litros~Faradios)
> Dependiendo de cuantos litros le pongamos tendrá mas o menos carga. Dependiendo de esto y a que altura esté* tendremos mas o menos energía almacenada.
> *Se asimila la diferencia de potencial a la diferencia de potencial eléctrica (metros de altura~voltios)



Oye gracias por el ejemplo nunca lo habia visto asi, gracias por la ayuda, pero tambien tengo otra pregunta hoy en el laboratorio de electronica estabamos ordenando los condensadores por capacidad y voltaje y note algo sospechoso, habian 5 condensadores de 2200 uF todos se diferenciaban era primero por el tamaño y segundo por el voltaje, habia de 6.3 voltios, 10v, 16v, 32v, 50v, en ese orden, y todos tenian un tamaño casi proporcional al voltaje, igualmente pasaba con los condensadores ceramicos....

mi pregunta es porque son mas grandes cuando el voltaje es mayor?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Veamos, un condensador son dos "chapas" conductoras separadas por un aislante. Cuanto mas grande sea la superficie de las placas mas capacidad. Cuanto mas juntas mas capacidad.
Por lo tanto si queremos mas aislamiento el aislante es mas grueso y las placas han de ser mas grandes para recuperar la capacidad osea, que es mas grande.


----------



## Robo (Ago 17, 2010)

si, es algo como lo que dice scooter


----------



## rulfo (Abr 19, 2016)

Buenas.
Tengo la siguiente duda:
Si por ejemplo tengo un voltaje en el circuito de 12v, esta claro que tengo que utilizar condensadores de mayor voltaje.
Pero 16v va bien?
O mejor 25v?
Hay alguna fórmula para calcular el voltaje al que cargará al maximo dicho condensador si recibe 12v,
¿Sería 12v x 1.4=16.8v?
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2016)

Depende de como sea esa tensión. Si son 12V puros y limpios, pero si fluctúan es otra cosa.


----------



## msveliz (Abr 19, 2016)

De donde sale el 1.4?? De la formula?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2016)

²√2 =                           1,4142


----------



## msveliz (Abr 19, 2016)

¿Entonces dices que VMax=Vi*(2)^(1/2)?


----------



## satyrgo (Abr 22, 2016)

hola, perdon la intromisión, creo que el colega pregunta SI acaso en un circuito de 12dcv puede colocar capacitores de 16v. Y en segunda instancia creo, y permitan que conjeture sobre lo que entiendo, que multiplica por raiz cuadrada de dos, eso si mal no entiendo se aplica por la subida de tensión cuando se rectifica con diodos 12acv y que daría ( en este ejemplo y conjetura de lo que pienso que el amigo pregunta ) un poco mas de 16dcv. 

si tu circuito trabaja en 12 v con capacitores de 16v tenes un margen, si tenes un trafo de 12acv luego de rectificar te daría mas voltaje del que esos capacitores de 16v aguantan, por lo que debieras apuntar a los de 25v, siempre respetando la capacitancia expresadas en uF ( micro faradios ) para tener un reemplazo funcional


----------



## FRANK90 (Abr 22, 2016)

hidromagnetismo dijo:


> Oye gracias por el ejemplo nunca lo habia visto asi, gracias por la ayuda, pero tambien tengo otra pregunta hoy en el laboratorio de electronica estabamos ordenando los condensadores por capacidad y voltaje y note algo sospechoso, habian 5 condensadores de 2200 uF todos se diferenciaban era primero por el tamaño y segundo por el voltaje, habia de 6.3 voltios, 10v, 16v, 32v, 50v, en ese orden, y todos tenian un tamaño casi proporcional al voltaje, igualmente pasaba con los condensadores ceramicos....
> 
> mi pregunta es porque son mas grandes cuando el voltaje es mayor?



actualmente estoy haciendo el curso de electronica de 5 meses, bueno segun el profesor

parq que la electricidad que circula en la laminas no destruyan el dielectrico le aumentan mas el espesor para resistir mas ala friccion que causan los atomos de la electricidad para evitar fugas


----------



## msveliz (Abr 22, 2016)

hidromagnetismo dijo:


> Buenas, es mi primera pregunta en este foro y queria ver si me podian ayudar..
> 
> Sablemos que cuando vamos a comprar condensadores tenemos que especificar si es electrolitico o no, de cuanta capacidad queremos y cuantos voltios.....
> 
> ...


Un dato importante de los condensadores es que tienes que poner el voltaje del condensador mayor o igual al voltaje del circuito.
Si le pones mucho voltaje por ejemplo en un C=1uf*10v le aplicar 11v explotara!... 

En caso contrario si le suministras un voltaje muy bajo al condensador por ejemplo 2voltios del circuito y el condensador es de 50vol se deformara mucho más rápido y con el tiempo se dañará. Claro si es electrolit!


----------



## miglo (Abr 23, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> Si le pones mucho voltaje por ejemplo en un C=1uf*10v le aplicar 11v explotara!...
> 
> En caso contrario si le suministras un voltaje muy bajo al condensador por ejemplo 2voltios del circuito y el condensador es de 50vol se deformara mucho más rápido y con el tiempo se dañará. Claro si es electrolit!



Haber, 1º De 10 a 11 solo va 1 voltio, no creo que por eso vaya a explotar, otra cosa seria que fuese de 10 a 50, entonces lo podria entender.

2º Es la primera vez que leo que por poner, donde hay 2 voltios, un condensador de 50, èste con el tiempo se deforme, esta claro que lo logico es poner uno de unos 10 o 16 voltios, pero que se deforme?


----------



## msveliz (Abr 23, 2016)

miglo dijo:


> Haber, 1º De 10 a 11 solo va 1 voltio, no creo que por eso vaya a explotar, otra cosa seria que fuese de 10 a 50, entonces lo podria entender.
> 
> 2º Es la primera vez que leo que por poner, donde hay 2 voltios, un condensador de 50, èste con el tiempo se deforme, esta claro que lo logico es poner uno de unos 10 o 16 voltios, pero que se deforme?


Bueno fue exagerado con la parte del sobre voltaje! Lo que no es exagerado es que se desgastara evitablemente mucho más rápido.

En el segundo caso, todos conocedores sean teóricos o prácticos sabemos que,  cuando no se utiliza un condensador este tiene gran probabilidad de dañarse (se seca como algunas veces se dice) con un voltaje bajo es igual. Aquí unos link de referencia explicando lo antes mencionado :

unicrom.com/capacitor-condensador-electrolitico/

electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/capacitores-ceramicos-electroliticos-y-smd/


----------



## rulfo (Abr 24, 2016)

Muy buenas, esa era la duda que si hablando de que tenga 12v en dc constantes, que si con un condensador de 16v puede ir bien o es preferible colocar 25v, ya que segun la ecuacion (si no me equivoco)  tendremos una carga de 16.8v en dicho condensador.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2016)

Si son 12 constantes son contantes y son 12. No hay ecuación que valga. Son 12 y punto.
Si son otra cosa depende de que cosa sea.


----------



## ultegra (Ago 25, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El voltaje del capacitor o condensador no tiene nada que ver con su capacidad o capacitancia.
> El valor del voltaje indica a que voltaje puede o debe trabajar el condensador y no se malogre por un sobrevoltaje. Este valor siempre debe ser mayor que el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.
> ...



La capacidad de los condensadores cerámicos sí dependen de la tensión aplicada:
http://www.niccomp.com/resource/files/ceramic/VoltageCoefficientofCapacitors-032012-R1.pdf

Os paso un post que recomiendo leer a todo el mundo. Aclara muchos falsos mitos sobre los condensadores.
https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/232631/ceramic-caps-vs-electrolytic-what-are-the-tangible-differences-in-use






Saludos!


----------



## fercon (Ene 30, 2018)

Un asunto relacionado al tema, agradezco su atencion: No arranca compresor aire acond. (Haier, 14milBTU, 110volt, 9amp) al revisar tiene  el capacitor (60uf-350v) de arranque abierto. En esta localidad solo consigo uno de 25uf-350v pero tengo uno nuevecito de 40uf-350v. Ahora, en teoria es factible, conectados 40+25 en paralelo es equivalente a 65 que esta dentro del rango aceptable de variacion +-5%. Pero... pregunto conectado asi no implica algun riesgo para el compresor algun detalle particular antes de proceder?? Agradezco mucho su opinion
PD. El tecnico me dice que si se puede y el vendedor que nunca ha visto una solucion asi.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 30, 2018)

Es preferible a 40 solo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

Ummm , si de fábrica lleva de 60uF , yo preferiría 65uF que 40uF


----------



## fercon (Ene 30, 2018)

Creo que se trata de esto: La de 40 daría menor colaboración al arranque lo que podría afectar el bobinado trabajo y la de 65 mayor amperaje, mas asistencia y calentamiento al bobinado arranq aunque 5% ?? Sobre la viabilidad o recomendación del funcionamiento en paralelo 40+25 alguna objeción?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

No es "de arranque" , *trabaja continuamente energizando la bobina auxiliar*. Son "de aceite" o sea dieléctrico de papel aceitado.

Los capacitores de arranque son distintos , son electrolíticos no polarizados y sólo pueden trabajar un tiempo máximo de 4 segundos , sinó explotan.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2018)

Hola, siempre será mejor colocar, el valor nominal que trae. Ahora lo más importante, el condensador tiene que ser del tipo TENSIÓN ALTERNA. He visto varios que han colocado electrolíticos polarizados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

Deben ser de éste tipo :













*NO de éstos  :*


----------



## fercon (Ene 30, 2018)

Es similar a este. Ok Dosmetros
ATTACH]163505[/ATTACH]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

Perfecto , probalo con una carga resistiva tipo 300 Watts en serie , debe caer algo la tensión.

O probalo directamente con el compresor


----------



## fercon (Ene 30, 2018)

Este es el de 40uf, lo probé el mismo día para descartar que el compresor estuviese trabado y todo bien, el compresor arranco bien. Bueno mañana hago otro intento de comprar el de 60uf; Si no lo consigo le coloco 40+25uf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

Ok


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm , si de fábrica lleva de 60uF , yo preferiría 65uF que 40uF


A eso me referi, es preferible a 40(es decir pregerible 65 a 40), pense que se entendería pero veo que no


----------



## Nahu.barba (Jun 7, 2021)

satyrgo dijo:


> hola, perdon la intromisión, creo que el colega pregunta SI acaso en un circuito de 12dcv puede colocar capacitores de 16v. Y en segunda instancia creo, y permitan que conjeture sobre lo que entiendo, que multiplica por raiz cuadrada de dos, eso si mal no entiendo se aplica por la subida de tensión cuando se rectifica con diodos 12acv y que daría ( en este ejemplo y conjetura de lo que pienso que el amigo pregunta ) un poco mas de 16dcv.
> 
> si tu circuito trabaja en 12 v con capacitores de 16v tenes un margen, si tenes un trafo de 12acv luego de rectificar te daría mas voltaje del que esos capacitores de 16v aguantan, por lo que debieras apuntar a los de 25v, siempre respetando la capacitancia expresadas en uF ( micro faradios ) para tener un reemplazo funcional



Hola, muy buen aporte. para despejar una duda que me surgio de leer esto, solo con 12v aplicas la multiplicacion por 1.4 ?.. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2021)

No , para cualquier voltaje de alterna.


----------

